# Anyone try the Raspberry Pi?



## camoxiong (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone try the Raspberry Pi?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2013)

No but I am curious about it myself...


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought about getting one and making a router of it, but already having a Linksys E1000 I see no need.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

I think we all want to try it.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2013)

I just bought one a few weeks ago. I have to say I really like it. I've installed Raspbmc onto it and it's surprisingly snappy. I installed it on a 16gb SD class 10 card.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

I would like to get one to play with some linux on it and see if it makes a decent XBMC set top box.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 6, 2013)

hat said:


> I thought about getting one and making a router of it



I did too until I realized that the ethernet it sported was 10Mbit. It might make for a better DNS or DHCP server.

I have one of the 256Mb of ram ones. Kind of pissed that they gave it 512Mb only after realizing that 256 was cutting it close. Doh.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I did too until I realized that the ethernet it sported was 10Mbit. It might make for a better DNS or DHCP server.
> 
> I have one of the 256Mb of ram ones. Kind of pissed that they gave it 512Mb only after realizing that 256 was cutting it close. Doh.



The Raspberry Pi has a 10/100Mb NIC. (Well model B, no NIC on A)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi

I wish it had a 10/100/1000Mb NIC port and it probably could if they didnt use the USB 2.0 bus for the NIC.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it good for just like web searching and watching videos online, since it's a low power chip?


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2013)

I just want to find one for sale!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 6, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> Is it good for just like web searching and watching videos online, since it's a low power chip?



From the FAQ:



> The GPU provides Open GL ES 2.0, hardware-accelerated OpenVG, and 1080p30 H.264 high-profile decode.
> 
> The GPU is capable of 1Gpixel/s, 1.5Gtexel/s or 24 GFLOPs of general purpose compute and features a bunch of texture filtering and DMA infrastructure.
> 
> That is, graphics capabilities are roughly equivalent to Xbox 1 level of performance. Overall real world performance is something like a 300MHz Pentium 2, only with much, much swankier graphics.



OpenArena (Quake 3 derivative) runs pretty well on it. You can find videos of it in action at their site, youtube, etc.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> I just want to find one for sale!



Agreed, amazon has some 3rd party sellers with them in stock (fulfilled by amazon) but asking $50 for them. To much, waiting until I get a 512 mb model B for less than $40 shipped.


----------



## Kalevalen (Feb 6, 2013)

I got 4 of them hooked together running and one i don't know what to do with. Maybe I'll get that cam add on and hook it up to a rc plane or something.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

Kalevalen said:


> I got 4 of them hooked together running and one i don't know what to do with. Maybe I'll get that cam add on and hook it up to a rc plane or something.



5 of them ?! Give me one please


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, you mean this guy?









We have been doing some testing to turn these into phone servers.  I believe they are capable of 20+ concurrent calls at the moment, but probably more with the new RAM revisions.

This thing is excellent if you are a hobbyist, or just like tinkering around with something.

I was able to get Quake 3 running at 30+ FPS on this beast at 1080p, played great, even online.  It is also capable of playing h.264 at 1080p.



Jizzler said:


> OpenArena (Quake 3 derivative) runs pretty well on it. You can find videos of it in action at their site, youtube, etc.



I have never heard of OpenArena, but I did get the Actual Factual Q3A running (it requires recompiling and a few other things which is pretty simple)


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2013)

im sure going to get one with a wifi usb adapter


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 6, 2013)

For those wondering, that is a wireless nic, and it is also locally connected to the switch.  The box is a raspberry case with the pi logo on it.  On top, using the pull tape (best seen in the first picture) I have attached a powered USB hub.

In this case, the pi can be powered from the hub by plugging the hub into the wall, or from any USB port (even that of the Xbox 360, tested and working).  The hub is a great addition because it is able to power devices, whereas the pi USB power is very lacking for obvious reasons.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> For those wondering, that is a wireless nic, and it is also locally connected to the switch.  The box is a raspberry case with the pi logo on it.  On top, using the pull tape (best seen in the first picture) I have attached a powered USB hub.
> 
> In this case, the pi can be powered from the hub by plugging the hub into the wall, or from any USB port (even that of the Xbox 360, tested and working).  The hub is a great addition because it is able to power devices, whereas the pi USB power is very lacking for obvious reasons.



any hub will work?


----------



## 3870x2 (Feb 6, 2013)

camoxiong said:


> any hub will work?



I am not 100% sure on that, but I can't see why there would be any incompatibilities.  2.0 of course.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 6, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I am not 100% sure on that, but I can't see why there would be any incompatibilities.  2.0 of course.



ok, i guess any hubs will work


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2013)

erocker said:


> I just want to find one for sale!



I got my 512 model b from Newark. They have some in stock if you want one for $35.00.  They have a lot of accessories as well.
*
@everybody wondering about the Network Adapter*
It has 10/100 connection so using it as a router would be fine, because you'll need to pick up a usb network adapter (10/100/1000) to go out to your switch. 

Modem <--> 10/100
10/100/1000 adapter <--> Switch

Raspberry PI


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I got my 512 model b from Newark. They have some in stock if you want one for $35.00.  They have a lot of accessories as well.
> *
> @everybody wondering about the Network Adapter*
> It has 10/100 connection so using it as a router would be fine, because you'll need to pick up a usb network adapter (10/100/1000) to go out to your switch.
> ...



Website says product has a lead time of 29 days... grrr!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> Website says product has a lead time of 29 days... grrr!



Yea, I had to wait about 3 weeks for mine, but I put in the order and it was here before I know it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 6, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I had to wait about 3 weeks for mine, but I put in the order and it was here before I know it.



How much was shipping?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 6, 2013)

BrooksyX said:


> How much was shipping?



I can't remember I'd have to go back and look, but it wasn't much using UPS.


----------

